# Cpt For Administering Allergy Drops



## NL2022 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what CPT code to use when a patient comes in for allergy drops? I bill for a family practice and we are always doing allergy injections but this is the first time a patient has gotten allergy drops. I called her Allergist and the office told me that they billed the 95117 (Allergy injection- single). That just doesn't sound right to me considering the allergy drops are given sublingual.  

Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## youngl (Nov 19, 2008)

*allergy drops billing*

hi 
I work for an allergist and when i saw your post i just had to go ask him what the allergy drops were about. what he told me is that there are no codes for the allergy drop because they are not covered by insurance companies. He said this goes back 18-20 years ago when the insurance companies said that allergy drops are controversial and unproven and therefore not therapeutic, so they don't want to pay for this service.  I know that doesn't help you  much but at least your not looking for a code thats not there. 
Lisa Y


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Nov 19, 2008)

I would say that would be part of the office visit. If they just came in for just that then bill a nurses visit


----------



## S Avara CPC (Feb 24, 2009)

I too am searching for a code to bill the allergy drops.  I know insurance will not pay them but I don't want to make a fake code.  This cannot be included in the office visit.  These drops are very expensive - the physicians costs is usuallyl $100.00.  I was considering using 95199.


----------



## vazquez0504@msn.com (Aug 11, 2010)

95199  is what you would bill. Insurance companies don't pay becaue they are not FDA approved. We charge 75 for the vial per month. Hope this helps.


----------

